# Does anybody happen to know if Everdrive GBA works on the Gamecube Game Boy player?



## Xzi (Dec 18, 2018)

Granted, might be a hard question to answer due to availability of necessary hardware.  

Anybody happened to have tested this niche use case yet?  I've got a Game Boy player along with a Platinum Gamecube coming in the mail, so if not I'll be sure to update with results.


----------



## cracker (Dec 18, 2018)

There shouldn't be a problem since it is basically GBA guts in an adapter. M3 and EZ Flash 3 works in them.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 18, 2018)

https://krikzz.com/store/home/42-everdrive-gba-x5.html



> Supported with GameCube player, some revisions of Super Retro Advance adapter and other GBA accessories



Conclusion: yes.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 18, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> https://krikzz.com/store/home/42-everdrive-gba-x5.html
> 
> Conclusion: yes.


Thanks, probably should've been the first place I looked.  Good to know I'll be able to play all the good stuff without buying individual carts, though used GBA games are so cheap I'll probably buy some of the best ones for the purposes of collection anyway.


----------



## Friendsxix (Dec 18, 2018)

Throwing my 2¢ in, I've had success with my Game Boy Player and an EZ-Flash IV (miniSD model). With the component cables and Game Boy Interface, it really is a great way to play GBA games.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 18, 2018)

Friendsxix said:


> Throwing my 2¢ in, I've had success with my Game Boy Player and an EZ-Flash IV (miniSD model). With the component cables and Game Boy Interface, it really is a great way to play GBA games.


So presumably an EZFlash Omega might also work.

Neat. I do have a gamecube at home but I don't know if it works or not. I don't have any cables, games or controllers for it


----------



## Friendsxix (Dec 18, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> So presumably an EZFlash Omega might also work.
> 
> Neat. I do have a gamecube at home but I don't know if it works or not. I don't have any cables, games or controllers for it


I'm pretty sure the EZ-Flash Omega would work, too. 

Your GameCube probably works. Barring anything like water damage, GameCubes are pretty hearty systems. 
If any part of it is to give you trouble, it's probably the disc drive — which is unfortunate, as all drive replacements are strangely out of production last I checked... 
Might be worth finding a friend who can lend you GameCube hookups just to make sure the drive functions before you sink any money into it... (If you're interested, that is.)

If you do want to use a GameCube for GBA games, there's a super awesome controller that was made by Hori just for this purpose:


Spoiler









They do fetch quite a high price, though. You might be better off finding a SNES-to-GameCube adapter and going that route. 

I do know there are also HDMI mods you can get done to GameCubes these days, which would probably produce an even better picture than the expensive component cables. Might be something worth looking into. 

(Sorry if this information is redundant!)


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 18, 2018)

Friendsxix said:


> I'm pretty sure the EZ-Flash Omega would work, too.
> 
> Your GameCube probably works. Barring anything like water damage, GameCubes are pretty hearty systems.
> If any part of it is to give you trouble, it's probably the disc drive — which is unfortunate, as all drive replacements are strangely out of production last I checked...
> ...


Looks like I am hijacking @Xzi's thread here. 

The issue is, the gamecube came from a place that used to repair nintendo consoles (i.e. an outsourced repair shop) and the person who ran that place doesn't know anything about that gamecube anymore. The case is open, has sharpie scribbled all over it and i think most screws are missing. It could be a collection of broken parts, it could be fully working, for all we know it could be a developer unit (allthough, highly unlikely). But since I can't power or even test it (due to lack of a powerbrick and our local video game stores not having a power brick to borrow either) I didn't want to invest any money into it. The lack of readily available affordable homebrew solutions doesn't really help either. It most likely works and is a regular Gamecube (without digital video out) so I feel like it's not worth investing money at this point.

I deciced to use my WiiU/Nintendont for my Gamecube gaming needs, for Gameboy/GBA gaming on the big screen I am using retroarch on my PSTV.


----------



## Friendsxix (Dec 18, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Looks like I am hijacking @Xzi's thread here.
> 
> The issue is, the gamecube came from a place that used to repair nintendo consoles (i.e. an outsourced repair shop) and the person who ran that place doesn't know anything about that gamecube anymore. The case is open, has sharpie scribbled all over it and i think most screws are missing. It could be a collection of broken parts, it could be fully working, for all we know it could be a developer unit (allthough, highly unlikely). But since I can't power or even test it (due to lack of a powerbrick and our local video game stores not having a power brick to borrow either) I didn't want to invest any money into it. The lack of readily available affordable homebrew solutions doesn't really help either. It most likely works and is a regular Gamecube (without digital video out) so I feel like it's not worth investing money at this point.
> 
> I deciced to use my WiiU/Nintendont for my Gamecube gaming needs, for Gameboy/GBA gaming on the big screen I am using retroarch on my PSTV.


I promise I'll stop derailing this thread after this! 

I mostly use my Wii U for GameCube games too, to be honest.  The GameCube is just fun for a few things that require the original system — the Game Boy Player and the Broadband Adapter, for example. mGBA is a pretty good emulator, though, and as such removes most of the value from using the Game Boy Player. The GameCube will always hold a special place in my heart, since I grew up playing it, but it really isn't the best way to play GameCube games in 2018.

And as you touched upon, loading homebrew on the GameCube isn't entirely pleasant. Maybe this will change when drive replacements are made (which I suspect will happen in the coming years), but at the moment, it _is_ rather annoying. Plus, loading GameCube ISOs from an SD Gecko is a pretty poor experience, with games suffering from many issues as a result of the limited speed of the memory card slots.

Still, using original hardware definitely has an appeal. Someone leaked a factory test ROM for the GBA, and it doesn't fully pass on anything but original hardware last I checked. (It even passes on the 3DS' AGB_MODE, proving that it is a form of hardware backward compatibility. ) Obviously, the tests also pass on a Game Boy Player. If you want a 100% accurate experience, the original hardware is still currently the only way to go. Though for most use cases, I guess that level of accuracy isn't necessary. 
________________________________

But yes, @Xzi — it should work just fine, and you should get pretty good results. Of course, try to get the best video hookups you can. In Europe, the GameCube could output RGB SCART, but here in the States, we got stuck with S-Video in its place on the analog AV out. Of course, component from the digital out will trump all other official video hookups, but there are also video mods for the GameCube that allow you to get HDMI. I recently heard of a mod that allows you to add a Wii AV port to the system as well, allowing you to use the much, _much_ cheaper Wii component cables in place of the ridiculously expensive GameCube ones. Just things to look into.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2018)

As a general rule no flash cart has ever not worked in something that officially has a GBA slot*, certainly never seen an update that took things out like DSi and DS flash carts.

The closest you will get there is either when various flash carts have trouble with rechargeables in an original GBA or things like the TV adapter not fitting in a GBA SP. The GB player has never seen an issue like the former for anything and I doubt it ever will (it is full powered GBA guts after all).

The unofficial GBA slot world is a different matter. Many of those are ROM and save dumpers combined with emulators. Using a flash cart with those tends to see it dump the first thing on the cart (so mostly the loader, unless you have an old school NOR cart and a single ROM on it) and try to run that. Such a thing is a fine way of running basically all GBA games which are not fancy hardware https://gbatemp.net/threads/buying-a-gba-flash-cart-in-2013.341203/page-18#post-4756995 or https://mgba.io/2015/10/20/dumping-the-undumped/ (so some of the video carts) but not flash carts for the reasons mentioned above.

*so GBA, GBA SP, GBM, DS, DS lite, GB Player. I don't think people tend to have one of those Visteon Dockable Entertainment in car GBAs to test with but I don't imagine problems with those either.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2018)

Friendsxix said:


> But yes, @Xzi — it should work just fine, and you should get pretty good results. Of course, try to get the best video hookups you can. In Europe, the GameCube could output RGB SCART, but here in the States, we got stuck with S-Video in its place on the analog AV out. Of course, component from the digital out will trump all other official video hookups, but there are also video mods for the GameCube that allow you to get HDMI. I recently heard of a mod that allows you to add a Wii AV port to the system as well, allowing you to use the much, _much_ cheaper Wii component cables in place of the ridiculously expensive GameCube ones. Just things to look into.


Appreciate the tips.  I do already have a Wii with HDMI adapter for playing GCN games, I bought the Gamecube mostly just to add to my retro console collection.  It was only as I was shopping for a Gamecube recently that I first discovered they made a Game Boy player for it, and I couldn't resist with the uniqueness of it.  Lucky I'm already done with my Christmas shopping for others, so treating myself a bit wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Friendsxix (Dec 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Appreciate the tips.  I do already have a Wii with HDMI adapter for playing GCN games, I bought the Gamecube mostly just to add to my retro console collection.  It was only as I was shopping for a Gamecube recently that I first discovered they made a Game Boy player for it, and I couldn't resist with the uniqueness of it.  Lucky I'm already done with my Christmas shopping for others, so treating myself a bit wasn't a big deal.


Not a problem! 

If you want more things to collect, be aware that the Game Boy Player came out in different colors in Japan — one for each main system color. That is, there's a black one, a purple one, a spice orange one, and a platinum one. There is also a super-rare variant that was sold to fit onto the obscure Panasonic Q, and several of the special edition consoles also got matching Game Boy Players in Japan. If you're willing to shell out the money to import it, you can have one that matches your platinum console!  The hardware is region-free, so they should work with the American boot disc without issue.
(They seem to sell for more than they're worth on eBay. I'd get one from Amazon.co.jp and have it forwarded if you decide you want one.)


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2018)

Friendsxix said:


> Not a problem!
> 
> If you want more things to collect, be aware that the Game Boy Player came out in different colors in Japan — one for each main system color. That is, there's a black one, a purple one, a spice orange one, and a platinum one. There is also a super-rare variant that was sold to fit onto the obscure Panasonic Q, and several of the special edition consoles also got matching Game Boy Players in Japan. If you're willing to shell out the money to import it, you can have one that matches your platinum console!  The hardware is region-free, so they should work with the American boot disc without issue.
> (They seem to sell for more than they're worth on eBay. I'd get one from Amazon.co.jp and have it forwarded if you decide you want one.)


Yeah I knew they made the different colors for it, I cheaped out and went with the black one since it was the least pricey with the disc.  I think the black/silver combo still looks pretty good anyway.  Orange or purple would've clashed far more.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Appreciate the tips.  I do already have a Wii with HDMI adapter for playing GCN games, I bought the Gamecube mostly just to add to my retro console collection.  It was only as I was shopping for a Gamecube recently that I first discovered they made a Game Boy player for it, and I couldn't resist with the uniqueness of it.  Lucky I'm already done with my Christmas shopping for others, so treating myself a bit wasn't a big deal.


The GB Player is good for GBA games. But for GB games the SNES Super Gameboy is better for that. You won’t get the Super Gameboy enhancements on the GB Player.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The GB Player is good for GBA games. But for GB games the SNES Super Gameboy is better for that. You won’t get the Super Gameboy enhancements on the GB Player.


Word, good thing I already have a SNES with Super Game Boy.  

So what about GBC games?  About the same on the Game Boy player as they are on Super Game Boy 2?


----------



## Friendsxix (Dec 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The GB Player is good for GBA games. But for GB games the SNES Super Gameboy is better for that. You won’t get the Super Gameboy enhancements on the GB Player.


This is true, but the original Super Game Boy also runs 2.4% faster than original hardware. As the audio is also affected, games you know very well can sound a little off...



Xzi said:


> Word, good thing I already have a SNES with Super Game Boy.
> 
> So what about GBC games?  About the same on the Game Boy player as they are on Super Game Boy 2?


I mean, the Super Game Boy (2) won't play Game Boy Color-only games. 
The Game Boy Player, being essentially a GBA, will play them just fine, though.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Word, good thing I already have a SNES with Super Game Boy.
> 
> So what about GBC games?  About the same on the Game Boy player as they are on Super Game Boy 2?


The GB Player is really bare bones in features. The Super Gameboy is better.

GBC will only work on Super Gameboy if it’s a dual mode game. Color only games won’t work.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Friendsxix said:


> This is true, but the original Super Game Boy also runs 2.4% faster than original hardware. As the audio is also affected, games you know very well can sound a little off...
> 
> 
> I mean, the Super Game Boy (2) won't play Game Boy Color-only games.
> The Game Boy Player, being essentially a GBA, will play them just fine, though.


Super Gameboy 2 runs at normal speed.

There’s products now that beat the official GameCube component cables in price and quality.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The GB Player is really bare bones in features. The Super Gameboy is better.
> 
> GBC will only work on Super Gameboy if it’s a dual mode game. Color only games won’t work.


They released a Super Game Boy 2 which works with GBC games.  It was only released in Japan but it works with US consoles if you break off the two plastic nubs inside.  They're not _too_ expensive, $40, but I've held off on buying one mostly because there aren't a lot of GBC 'exclusive' (or interesting) games that I find worth purchasing.  I have fond memories of the Pokemon TCG, and I want to try Megaman Xtreme, whatever that is.  That's about it.


----------



## Friendsxix (Dec 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Super Gameboy 2 runs at normal speed.


Yes, it does. The original Super Game Boy can also be modified to run at the proper speed, if one is so inclined. Just saying that a stock Super Game Boy 1 could provide an inferior experience to a Game Boy Player if you're bothered by the audio. (I can't play Pokémon Red/Blue on an unmodified Super Game Boy — the sound just really bothers me... )



SG854 said:


> There’s products now that beat the official GameCube component cables in price and quality.


No arguments here; the official component cables are overpriced. They're still the best _official_ output method, but I would never suggest them over the modern alternatives. I only use them because I got my set for $15. 



Xzi said:


> They released a Super Game Boy 2 which works with GBC games.  It was only released in Japan but it works with US consoles if you break off the two plastic nubs inside.  They're not _too_ expensive, $40, but I've held off on buying one mostly because there aren't a lot of GBC 'exclusive' (or interesting) games that I find worth purchasing.  I have fond memories of the Pokemon TCG, and I want to try Megaman Xtreme, whatever that is.  That's about it.


Do you have a source on that? I'm pretty sure the Super Game Boy 2 playing GBC games was an old myth from awhile back...


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> They released a Super Game Boy 2 which works with GBC games.  It was only released in Japan but it works with US consoles if you break off the two plastic nubs inside.  They're not _too_ expensive, $40, but I've held off on buying one mostly because there aren't a lot of GBC 'exclusive' (or interesting) games that I find worth purchasing.  I have fond memories of the Pokemon TCG, and I want to try Megaman Xtreme, whatever that is.  That's about it.


I don’t think that’s true. It can play dual mode games. Not color only games.

https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Super_Game_Boy_2


----------



## contezero (Dec 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> They released a Super Game Boy 2 which works with GBC games.



The supergameboy 2 offers a few improvement over the original design but is NOT able to play GBC only games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2018)

If we are on to discussing the SGB family now I am obliged to link up
http://loveconquersallgam.es/post/2350461718/fuck-the-super-game-boy-introduction


----------



## duwen (Dec 19, 2018)

Every GBA flashcart I have (including old, non SD, EZFlash Advance and similar) work fine in my GC GBPlayer - I assume that if it works in a GBA it will work in the GB Player.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I don’t think that’s true. It can play dual mode games. Not color only games.
> 
> https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Super_Game_Boy_2





contezero said:


> The supergameboy 2 offers a few improvement over the original design but is NOT able to play GBC only games.


Whoops, guess I was mistaken.  Well then I suppose you could say the Game Boy player definitely plays GBC games better than the Super Game Boy.


----------

